# Very Thin Rooster



## Fur_Feathered_Quilled_Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

He is 9 years old. he grooms himself, suns himself he is free range. feed corn chops. Yet he walks stiff and is super thin. he trys to top then hens and falls off? Please need advice don't want to lose him. he is Beautiful and sweet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like old age. Sorry there is nothing you can go to stop the aging process.


----------



## Fur_Feathered_Quilled_Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you think it could be worms? Do you think can feed non medicated chick feed?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like an old and arthritic bird to me too. I mean it could be worms but at this point worming him might actually do more harm than good if he's already that compromised. All I can suggest is feeding him some scrambled eggs and treats and making sure he has a warm place to be. Otherwise I think it might be time to just get yourself prepared for his departure. I know its hard. The roos can be such amazing animals... but nine is impressive!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You can dissolve a low dose aspirin in water every day for him, and just keep it in his water. It will help with his pain, and that may help his appetite.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd worm him with some strongid, panacure or ivermectin. No sense living with parasites if you have a choice. Strongid or panacure are not even absorbed into the body. They stay in the gut. I was thinking tick borne illness first, and tetracycline is drug of choice for that.


----------



## Fur_Feathered_Quilled_Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank You everyone will give him aspirin and eggs he (Sunshine) is sweet so sad thinking of losing him.


----------

